
GNU screen root exploit - jftuga
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/screen-devel/2017-01/msg00025.html
======
adsche
What are the usecases for having screen with setuid?

EDIT: Found it. It is used for session sharing, although most distros disable
it or make it setgid utmp instead.

------
gbrown_
POC I came across on reddit.

[https://github.com/XiphosResearch/exploits/blob/master/scree...](https://github.com/XiphosResearch/exploits/blob/master/screen2root/screenroot.sh)

